# Panasonic 50" Plasma screen crack



## Keithvent (Aug 21, 2012)

As I wrote in a earlier post, my son accidentally cracked my Plasma 50" big screen.
My TV is locsted in mt man cave in the basement where there is not a lot of lighting.
If I can't get this one fixed, what kind of TV should I purchase? I want 50" TV nothing larger.want to go inexpensive as possible.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Man that really stinks. The good news is that tv prices have really come down. If you are Sams club members you can keep an eye open for open box or returns that they usually give good discounts on.

Otherwise slickdeals is a good resource to find sales


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Seiki-SE55UY0...3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1405838131&sr=1-3

50 in 4K HDTV $558.00


----------

